# Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern



## DerBandit (25. September 2009)

Servus

wir haben einen teich gepachtet mit dem wir jedoch 2 probleme haben. 
der teich an sich ist ca 8000qm groß und bis zu 3m tief. er besitzt keinen zu- oder ablauf und liegt in einer vertiefung. dort wurde früher mal sand oder kies ausgebagert. dazu liegt das gewässer in einem landschaftsschutzgebiet.
Problem nummer 1 ist, dass er fast komplett zugewuchert ist. größtenteils glaube ich mit der wasserpest(habe ein foto davon gemacht) und auch teilweise mit kleinen blättern, die der seerose ähneln. wir entfernen die wasserpest hin und wieder mechanisch(auch bevor die fotos gemacht wurden). Dies hilft aber nur kurzzeitig. wir glauben, dass es im teich einfach zu viele nährstoffe gibt(u.a. durch felder drumherum und eine ganze menge mais der entenjäger). gibt es möglichkeiten um das wuchern einzudämmen? 
problem nummer 2 sind die rotfedern. wenn man die angel reinschmeißt hat man sofort eine am haken(5-15cm). der bestand ist einfach riesig. egal wo man hinguckt sieht man sie.
wir wissen zwar das noch andere fische drin sind. die beißen jedoch fast nicht(u.a. weil man bei so viel kraut nicht überall hinkommt). im gewässer sind auch größere hechte, karpfen und vor ein paar jahren hat der wildhüter 50 graser eingesetzt. wir würden nun gerne wissen, wie man den bestand an rotfedern senken kann oder was man sonst dagegen tun kann(Besatz?).
vielen dank schonmal

derbandit


----------



## micha1581 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

hallo,
bei eurem Pflanzenproblem kann ich euch leider nicht helfen. bei einem Überbestand an Rotaugen/ Rotfedern würde ich ein paar Hechte besetzen. die machen das dann schon. 

gruß micha


----------



## taribial (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Setzt ein paar grasskarpfen rein aber 2-3 reichen da schon würd ich sagen...


----------



## Barsch26 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Hallo

Gegen die Roaugen/Rotfedern hechte reinsetzen aber gegen die Pflanzen das wird schwierig.


----------



## dc1981 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*



taribial schrieb:


> Setzt ein paar grasskarpfen rein aber 2-3 reichen da schon würd ich sagen...


 

@taribal 
hat er doch geschrieben 


> und vor ein paar jahren hat der wildhüter 50 graser eingesetzt


 
also augen auf beim lesen ;-)


man könnte sich so ein tolles mähboot mieten und damit die pflanzen schneiden, aber gegen wasserpest hilft meines wissens nicht viel.
die vermehrt sich wie dreck.

evtl. den tümpel entleeren und alles rausbaggern.
aber sonst seh ich keine rettung wegen der pflanzen.


----------



## H3ndrik (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

und vor ein paar jahren hat der wildhüter 50 graser eingesetzt. 

derbandit[/QUOTE]

wieviele graser willste denn dann noch reinpacken...auch wenn da nurnoch 15drinn sind müsste das doch schon reichen oder nicht?


----------



## H3ndrik (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

da warste wohl etwas schneller als ich^^


----------



## u-see fischer (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Das Problem bei den Grassfischen ist, was die vorne fressen, düngen die hinten wieder.
Hat wohl die Natur so eingerichtet, damit nicht eines Tages keine Pflanze und damit keine Nahrung mehr im See ist. Anders als Landtiere können Fische in geschlossenen Gewässer nicht weiterziehen.

Zu Deinen Problem:
1. Wasserpest: Da kanst Du nur was mit Chemie (willst du aber nicht wirklich) machen, ansonsten würde ich mir einige Angelplätze entkrauten. Sei froh, dass Du die Wasserpest im See hast, die verbessert die Wasserqualität und bietet vielen Fischnährtieren  ein Zuhause.

2. Rotfedern: wie schon geschrieben, kannst du die rotfedern nur durch Raubfischbesatz reduzieren. In der Größe von 5-15 cm können Hechte aber auch Zander diese Aufgabe übernehmen.


----------



## Gardenfly (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Handarbeit scheidet wohl aus, denn auf den einen Bild ist mein Anti-rechenkraut (Bild 4)zu sehen, keine Ahnung wie es heisst aber mit einer normalen Krautharke nicht zu bekämpfen.
Evtl. mal ein Boot anschaffen und Absensen.
Gegen die Rotaugen/Rotfedern würden Zander helfen (aber die lieben kein Kraut).
Oder doch Brechstangenmethode noch einmal 50 Graskarpfen über 2Kg (kein Hechtfutter) und bei erfolg Zanderbesatzt.


----------



## Locke4865 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Bild 4 ist def. keine Wasserpest sondern Hornkraut
dazu gibts schon einen Trööt zwecks bekämpfen

bei Rotfederproblem würd ich auch mit Hecht reagieren
oder großen Barschen die mit der Brut aufräumen
sodas der Rotfederbestand von "unten" heraus ausgedünnt wird
alledings neigen auch Barsche zu Überproduktion an Jungfischen die dann sehr schnell verbutten


----------



## Gardenfly (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Nee, ist kein Hornkraut- zumindest nicht die einfache Version (Wurzellose), die hat nämlich kürzere Stengel.


----------



## Locke4865 (25. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Na dann zitire ich einfach mal mich selbst au dem andern Trööt
""das "gemeine Hornblatt" (Ceratophyllum demersum)
häufig vorkommend und dichte Bestände bildend bis 2m lang Quirle bis 4cm
sie bilden keine Wurzeln sonden Rhizoide (Quasi-wurzeln) #6
die dienen nur der Verankerung nicht der Nährstoffaufnahme ""
und es ist doch Hornkraut


----------



## Gardenfly (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

google mal Tausendblatt -da ist es .


----------



## DerBandit (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

danke schon mal für die ganzen antworten 
also graskarpfen wollen wir nicht einsetzen. ist das nicht sogar verboten?
Hechte sind wie gesagt schon drin. sowohl kleine als auch große. macht es sinn dann noch mehr einzusetzen? bei so einem nahrungsangebot müssten die sich doch vermehren wie die karnikel. oder fressen die größeren hechte(so 80cm) vll sogar lieber die kleineren hechte als die rotfedern? glaube mal gehört zu haben, dass die hechte ihr eigenes revier haben.
barschbesatz könnte ich mir vorstellen.
nun zu den pflanzen. ausbaggern ist net möglich. 
um welche pflanze handelt es sich denn jetzt? und gegen welche darf man nichts machen?

mfg derbandit#h


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Also gegen Rotfedern würde ich ein paar Barsche einsetzen und eventuell auch welche rausangeln (von den Rotferdern) das müsste eigentlich reichen wenn auch noch Hechte drinn sind...


----------



## Gardenfly (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Bei Graskarpfen dachte ich wenn euer Ranger schon welche Besetzt hat mußte es dort erlaubt/genehmigt sein.
Bei so viel Kraut dürften die Hechte genug Unterstände haben, Gegenseitiges fressen passiert eher bei zu wenig Verstecken.

Die Planzen auf Bild 3 habe ich nicht gesehen könnte was geschütztes sein , die von Nr 4 lassen sich mechanich bekämpfen (gute alte Handarbeit).
Du mußt ja nicht den gesamten Teich entkrauten nur deine Angelstellen,der Rest ist gut für Hechte und schützt auch gegen Kormorane.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (26. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Du kannst dir nen dreifachen Knoten in den Hintern machen - die Wasserplanzen kriegst Du nicht weg!
Einsatz von Grasskarpfen ist aus zwei Gründen völlig sinnfrei:
a) VERBOTEN
b) *******n Dir mehr voll als sie an Wasserpflanzen entnehmen - *******=Dünger=gleich noch mehr Wasserpflanzen

Ich würd es so wie es jetzt ist als gegeben hinnehmen - nicht ganz leicht, aber man kann mit zurechtkommen!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sneep (27. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Hallo,

Ich glaube, über die Pflanzen brauchst du dir keine Gedanken mehr machen.

Bei einem (verbotenen) Besatz mit 50 Grassfischen, dürfte sich das Problem spätestens im nächsten Frühjahr wohl erledigt haben. Dann aber auch zu 100%.

Das ist eben die Crux mit den Grasern. Entweder sieht man keinen Effekt, oder alle Pflanzen sind verschwunden.

Was aber nicht verschwindet, sind die Nährstoffe im Wasser.

Wenn es keine Unterwasserpflanzen mehr gibt, werden sich Algen bilden, die diese Nährstoffe nutzen.

Bei dem von dir geschilderten Nährstoffeintrag, wird es sicher schön grün werden im Wasser.

Die Pflanzen werden in absehbarer Zeit völlig verschwunden sein. 
Falls es nicht möglich ist die Graser wieder zu entfernen, ist diese Entwicklung nicht mehr aufzuhalten.

Dann hast du auch das Rotfedernproblem mit gelöst.

Rotfedern brauchen nämlich klare, pflanzenreiche Seen.

In einem trüben Gewässer ohne Pflanzen, wird sich der Bestand an Rotfedern und auch an Hechten sicher stark verringern.

Bislang ist dein Gewässer ein sogenannter Hecht-Schleien-See. 

Das sind Gewässer mit klarem Wasser und vielen Wasserpflanzen. 

Wie der Name schon sagt sind Hechte, Schleien und Rotfedern typischerweise die Fischarten in einem solchen Gewässer.

Der Zander verbietet sich hier, und beim Karpfen ist Zurückhaltung angesagt, wegen seiner Wühltätigkeit.

Du hast sicher ein Problem, aber nicht (mehr) mit Pflanzen und Rotfedern.

Was ich nicht verstehe; 
Mit welchem Recht setzt ein Wildhüter in dein Pachtgewässer Fische aus?

mfG

snEEp


----------



## Wasdenn? (28. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

-Was ich nicht verstehe; 
Mit welchem Recht setzt ein Wildhüter in dein Pachtgewässer Fische aus?-




Das würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## DerBandit (28. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

moin

der besatz mit grasern wurde schon vor ein paar jahren noch vor der pacht gemacht. die wasserpflanzen wachsen aber immer noch so gut wie vorher. wir werden jetzt so weiter machen wie vorher. ein paar plätze zum angeln freiräumen und dann muss gut sein.
was haltet ihr davon barsche einzusetzen? ist das wirklich sinnvoll um die rotfederpopulation etwas einzudämmen? und wenn ja wie viele und welche größe müssten es ca sein. wie gesagt die rotfedern sind wirklich in massen da. wenn man am ufer steht kann man sie fast überall im wasser oder beim springen sehen. das sind auch hauptsächlich die kleinen bis ganz kleinen.

mfg


----------



## micha1581 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Also ich bin eher ein Gegner von Barschen in sollchen Gewässern. wenn du Pech hast, hast du das selbe Problem wie jetzt mit den Rotfedern in ein paar Jahren mit den  Barschen. Da du Hechte drin hast, wird sich das Problem von alleine lösen.


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (28. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Das sind Knöterich und Tausendblatt.
Meine Teichanlage sieht genauso aus.Nach 3 Jahren mechanischen entfernens habe ich es aufgegeben.
Wenn ich dort angeln gehe,entkraute ich mir halt die Angelstelle.

Graskarpfen sowie normale Karpfen die das Wasser eintrüben bringt auch nicht viel, da die Pflanzen das Wasser wieder klar machen.

Ist ein ewiger Kreislauf wo es sinnlos ist, etwas dagegen zu tun.

Akzeptiere es und hoffe auf Jahre mit nicht so starken Bewuchs.


----------



## Gardenfly (28. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

Schöne Hechtgewässer,werden immer seltener wegen zuviel Karpfenbesatz(und Zander), sei glücklich damit .


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (28. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*

@Bandit
Dein Teich ist wahrscheinlich zu Kalt für die Grasfische!
Grasfische fangen erst ab einer Wassertemperatur ab 20°C richtig an das Gras zu fressen!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (29. September 2009)

*AW: Zu viele Wasserpflanzen + Rotfedern*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Schöne Hechtgewässer,werden immer seltener wegen zuviel Karpfenbesatz(und Zander), sei glücklich damit .



Sicher? bei uns sieht es mau aus mit Zanderseen in Schleswig Holstein. Da dominiert ganz klar der Hecht, Ich muss zum Zanderfischen nach Hamburg fahren um vernünftig auf zander zu angeln. Aber das ist auch von Gebiet zu Gebiet anders...


----------

